# What does everyone think?



## neilr007 (Dec 19, 2011)

Two weeks ago my wife of ten years asked me for a divorce on our daughters third birthday.
She told me straight away that there is no chance of us getting back together and nothing I can do or say will change her mind.
She asked me to leave the house immediately - which I haven't.
She has stopped wearing her wedding ring.
Taken down all pictures of us together throughout the house.
Changed to her maiden name on Facebook.

Is she having / been having an affair?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It sounds very suspicious she is. 

I'm very sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyinSC (Dec 16, 2011)

You either were a very bad husband or she is having an affair. If she is having an affair it won't last... just sayin. Hang in there. Sorry this is happening to you. Same happened to me.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Unless there is something more hot the story, it does sounds like there is someone else.

Does she guard her phone like a top secret device?

Does she go out on errands or shopping trips a lot alone, for hours?

Has she changed her dressing habits, lost weight, exercised....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

My 'BAD HUSBAND' example...

In my situation I stopped wearing my ring years before the eventual split...for me I was stuck in an abusive situation and it was one of the few ways to remind myself that I wanted out and not to give up on myself. 

I took down pictures of us happy together because it was a reminder of the mistake that I made and it showed us in 'show mode' and not our day to day reality. 

I unfriended him(and anyone from his circle) and changed to my maiden name on facebook after an especially brutal incident....for me it was symbolic and a cry for help to anyone paying attention(no one was, except for him BTW) and I really believed I was running sooner than I actually did, I was taking my name and my power back even though it took another 6 months to finally ask for the divorce and ask him to leave. And yes I did 'pay' for the 'Facebook stunt'.

I always guarded my phone and my computer because he would go snooping...and maybe he would see that I was researching domestic abuse, calling hotlines and talking to people outside of his approved 'list' of acceptable friends and relatives.

I'm not trying to imply that you are in anyway abusive. 

My example is a 'bad husband' example....and might help someone recognize that sudden name changes on facebook and missing wedding bands might be an invitation to ask what's wrong cause they are too embarrassed/afraid to ask for help.


----------

